# where to start with A+



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I would like to get my A+. Could anyone give me some advice on how to get started, what to study, and how long it takes?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Go online to CompTIA A+
Get the exam objectives.
Read over them, both for Essentials and Practical App.
Use them as a study outline guide.
Another good reference is Mike Myers book... Total Seminars: Home

That is a good place to start.


----------



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I was actually just checking in to see if i had any responses right after doing just what u had said. What do u think about the " for dummies" study guides for the 2009 A+? I read it was a cut and paste that was a failed attempt at an update, and i also read it was great. I want a the best most comprehensive book for A+ that a beginner can understand. Would u say stick with the Myers book? I also saw he offers a bundle package training kit that costs $500.00!!!! :sigh: The book is like $50.00. Man o man, whats the difference. Do u think it could possibly be worth it? I would consider paying it if i thought i couldn't pass with the book alone but i simply do not know enough to make an educated choice.:4-dontkno


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The Mike Myers book is the best you can get, IMHO.

I used it as my primary resource. Full of great tips and good solid knowledge and advice.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The book is worth the $50, trust me... I got lucky, my wife is working on her second Bachelors and has access to the book. But, knowing what I know now, the book is worth every penny. It has so much to offer. 

In the long run, it is how much you think you will need. It isn't an easy test. I had a ton of experience under my belt before I took it.

Understand the terminology. Also gain a good, basic, understanding of the technology. 

Don't rush it. Take your time and study.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Since I see you are in Portland you ought to take a trip to Powell's Technical Books, the one over by the park, and browse through a few volumes. I got the Meyers' book and also Muller's there.

Edit: Lately I've been watching these free videos on computer repair:

Professor Messer's Free 220-70x CompTIA A+ Training Course | Professor Messer - CompTIA A+, CompTIA Network+, Certification Training


----------



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

OK, ya i know the store you refer to. I will do that for sure. Do you have any advice on meyers training bundle package for a+. It's like 500!! That seems outrageous but maybe worth it for an unexperienced student such as myself? What do ya think.


----------



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the help everyone. FYI i made it to powells 10 min before they closed lastnight after work. The guy at the dest was not happy to see me walk through the door untill i told him i knew exactly what i needed. I bought Mike Meyers all in one seventh edition exame guide. I cant waight to get 10 secends of free time so im all set and so far the book seems very easy to understand.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Mike Meyers is what I used to study for mine. He does a great job of explaining the difficult things.


----------



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I am about 100 pages into the A+ study guide and it is very easy to understand. I thought i would have a bit more trouble, but i have not gotten too deep yet. I look forward to a deeper level of understanding and demystifying.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I just took the 220-701 exam and passed with an 830 out of 900.

I used _A+ Guide to Managing and Maintaining your PC_ by Jean Andrews and gave myself time to study. That book is good because it divides the material into what's relevant for 701 and what's relevant for 702. So if you take each exam individually, you can study for that particular exam more easily.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

epshatto said:


> I just took the 220-701 exam and passed with an 830 out of 900.
> 
> I used _A+ Guide to Managing and Maintaining your PC_ by Jean Andrews and gave myself time to study. That book is good because it divides the material into what's relevant for 701 and what's relevant for 702. So if you take each exam individually, you can study for that particular exam more easily.


I took the test with the same book and hit 900. I had the Meyer's book as well, but my class used Jean Andrews' book, so that's mainly what I used to study.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I think that's an excellent book. I believe if you use that one, you should have no problem passing the exams handily.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd also like to say, buying a book is really practical as you have something to refresh your memory at any time, or just for bit of reference material.

Shame that they don't offer anything free


----------



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

maybe i will try both


----------



## pdashby (Feb 27, 2011)

I just took a class in highschool and took the test after the class. Apparently I was the only one who paid attention in that course because I'm the only one to certify out of the 18 of us that went to take it. 

I haven't been able to find a good job in tech support, so I'm going paramedic instead, but I'm looking for an IT job in the interim.


----------



## jassmine12 (Mar 14, 2011)

choose a good institute first and then go ahead...


----------



## jimmyavr (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello Shane,

Im just coming to the end of my COMPTia A+ Engineering, i knew nothing about the Meyers book, but i did purchase the "dummies" version, and i have found it to be a huge help, it is broken down into about 6 books and has well over a 1000 pages, but the way it is written helps alot.

Now i am trying to find work, in IT Support here in the UK, to no avail  but still i recommend taking a look at the "dummies" book.


----------

